# Coat Color Genetic Testing



## JRZ91 (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't know if this is the proper place for this thread, but I was just wondering what were some good websites to go for coat color tests. I have a non papered shepherd and just wanted some clarification on his coat color. He's mostly black but either has some bleed through, or he's a Bi-Color.


----------



## MrsFergione (Jul 7, 2013)

We had ours done through here: Veterinary Laboratory | Veterinary DNA Diagnostic Services ? HealthGene Toronto


----------

